# Metra iPod Adapter?



## xtina983 (Jul 11, 2008)

Anybody have experience with a Metra iPod adapater? My boyfriend works for Circuit City and they tell me the Metra adapter will work with the factory radio in my 2006 Jetta w/ Premium Audio package w/ Sat radio - and will allow steering wheel controls to function.
I would rather hear someone's opinion that is actually using it - model number is METAIPVW01ID. 
Thanks!


----------

